# suggested tool rests for ShopSmith Mark V



## jim dort (Dec 30, 2012)

I know that many suggest that the SS Mark V is far from the best lathe for turning bowls. However, at this point I am going to use it. I have yet to turn any bowls, only pens. I also realize that the tool rest which came with my model is far from the best either.

So I have looked at the various other rests that SS offers: these are: 

Specialty Tool Rests Kit (this is the combo of the next 3 rests)
4-inch Specialty Tool Rest
S-Shaped Bowl Specialty Tool Rest
90-degree Specialty Tool Rest
Lathe Steady Rest
Tool Rest Upgrade Kit
Universal Lathe Tool Rest

So I am seeking the advice of other SS Mark V users as to which rest(s) they suggest using for bowl turning. Any help or suggestions appreciated.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It's been so long since I had my shopsmith I can't remember the tool post size of even if after market tool posts will fit. I do 90 percent of my bowl turning with a regular flat tool rest. Just adjust it so it will reach inside the bowl. I have 4 specially made bowl turning tool rests but just never think to use them because my normal rest will reach in far enough that there isn't much tool overhang so I go ahead and use it. 
Shopsmith does make a bowl tool rest. http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/catalog/l_sshape.htm
My favorite aftermarket tool rest is the Robust. Again I use the straight one for most bowls but he makes several excellent bowl rests.
http://www.turnrobust.com/Robust_Tool_Rests.html


----------

